# [COMPLETE]Server Maintenance - 05-09-09



## horseUSA (May 9, 2009)

*[COMPLETE]*Server Maintenance - Forums Closed 05-09-09 @ 11pm EDT for 1hour

In the process of transferring the website to a new server. As part of the transfer process the forums will be closed at 11pm EDT for around 1 hour. Sorry for the late notice, but some issues with the transfer require this action.

--------

Maintenance complete. Another session will be required to complete the server transfer. Will keep you updated when next maintenance window will occur.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2009)

horseUSA said:


> Server Maintenance - Forums Closed 05-09-09 @ 11pm EDT for 1hour
> 
> In the process of transferring the website to a new server. As part of the transfer process the forums will be closed at 11pm EDT for around 1 hour. Sorry for the late notice, but some issues with the transfer require this action.



Thanks for the heads up Horse!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2009)

Ditto.... think I'll just go to bed....

'nite all.....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (May 10, 2009)

Glad to see its finally on the move David, thanks for takin the time to make the changes...


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2009)

Great, thanks Dave!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2009)

Good to hear. Thanks Dave.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2009)

Is this related to the server outage we had a few months ago?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for your work on the server Horse!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## horseUSA (May 10, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Is this related to the server outage we had a few months ago?



To some extent. The current server which the site is running on is getting a bit long in the tooth. The site traffic has reached a point which the current setup has trouble handling. The new server has double the processor and ram, which the users will benefit from.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2009)

Sounds great! Thanks for the update David!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2009)

Im all for more speed.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update mate! 

Edit: One question though, will the politics subforum disappear completely, and be replaced with something else instead?


----------

